# Marconi morse keys



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

I've an old 365 key here in the shack, not too sure of the actual version. It still feels nice and brings back memories and I've been looking at it with a view to spending a couple of evenings cleaning and polishing...

Now it has some contacts which I don't remember seeing whilst with MIMCO.

It has the usual front key contact which makes on key down and is connected to two terminal posts marked AC. However it also has a couple of additional contacts at the back which also make on key down. They are operated by a paxolin (?) rod through the actual keying lever and are connected to terminal posts marked TL & BL and TR & BR on the side of the key base. 

The normal back key contact does not appear to be electrically connected.

Has this been modified, is it a 'special' - or is this just the way they were?

Anyone any idea what these keys sell for these days? 

It's quite a nice old souvenir of my sea-going days but I'd prefer a receiver! As someone said earlier - where has all the old gear gone...

John


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

The price probably reduces to what is the "going rate" on a well known online auction site.......there are always keys for sale.


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

John,

No doubt you have seen the following site http://www.morsemad.com/marine.htm

Best regards

Dave(Thumb)


----------



## Dutchy62 (Feb 7, 2009)

On my first ship, the chief was obsessed with shiny brass and had scraped off the paint from the morse key cover then told me to clean it along with the aerial connecting rods and anything else shiny he could find. I suppose it helped while away the long night shift. At the end of that trip, another chief joined and was not impressed with brasswork. I lost no time in going ashore for a tin of grey paint!


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

The other contacts were for muting the RX usually CR300. Should be 3 sets marked B E F. E&F are for transmitter keying. mine is model 365D, and is used as the only key in the shack.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the input.

I always sailed with 365 keys but seem to remember they only had one back key contact (to desense the receiver on key down) and the front contact which actually keyed the transmitter. It's a long time ago and my memory ain't what it used to be so maybe they had others...

Seems the 365 I have here is a 365A as it has 'two' sets of back contacts...

Maybe one evening this winter I'll strip it down and polish it.

Once adjusted the movement is just as nice as I remember and if I shut my eyes I can almost pretend I'm on the old skin boat calling one of the Tropical Radio coast stations - buggers never did listen... The Old Man was in the habit of bringing in a couple of telegramms for UniFruitCo Boston just as I was getting ready to head for my bunk - "can you send these Sparks before you knock off"...

Happy days...

John


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The early 365 As and Bs certainly have a sound of their own and remind me always of gentler times on light traffic ships with Oceanspans. Almost a joy to send OBS with a clunker like that. Must have the lid on to get the brassy echo from the bassy "clunk". (Thumb)
The 365EZ always reminds me of supertankers and stores messages and the reason I bought the Vibroplex that sits between them on my desk. A much lighter "clunk".

Happy days indeed, John.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*key*



johnvvc said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Anyone any idea what these keys sell for these days?
> ...



1. I sold one about 25 years ago to a collector in South America for $450-
had advertised it on ebay (Only way to go).

2. If my memory serves me right (which is rare) the additional contacts were
for removing the antenna from the receiver and grounding the receiver input.


de Chas


----------

